
#1 on Product Hunt (600+ Votes) with a Badly Designed Product (& No Planning) - partywithalocal
https://medium.com/@Dan_Fennessy/1-on-product-hunt-600-votes-with-a-badly-designed-product-no-planning-59f86ad7b610#.dbiwx21s7
======
partywithalocal
The design was very bad :-)

